# Gparted-like program for disk analysis



## balanga (Oct 14, 2017)

Can anyone suggest a FreeBSD program similar to Gparted which can analyse a disk in terms of partitions and filesystems. I have a disk where I am unable to identify the filesystems on the partitions, and don't know how to identify them...


----------



## Oko (Oct 14, 2017)

FreeBSD has `gpart`


----------



## Maxnix (Oct 14, 2017)

You can use `file -s /dev/<your_partition>` to identify the filesystem and print other infos.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 14, 2017)

Oko said:


> FreeBSD has `gpart`


Exactly. Use fstyp(8) to identify the filesystem, though note that it only detects filesystems you can actually mount in FreeBSD.


----------



## tingo (Oct 15, 2017)

I like sysutils/disktype, it does a good job of identifying unknown disk and their partitions (also works on image files). Small, has few dependencies, easily installed.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 3, 2022)

Alain De Vos wrote: 



> I have written a gtk3-gui on top of gparted. …
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alain, please, might you make the code available?

I know, the underlying software is not without limitations, but something akin to GParted could please users who *want, or need, a GUI* to such things.

(There _is_ something with a GUI in the ports tree, but I can't recall its name at the moment, and it's not on a par with GParted.)


A few notes:









						GParted - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






grahamperrin said:


> … When I last performed data recovery for a colleague, I used (amongst other things) DDRescue-GUI. From my notes at the time: "Booted instead from a USB flash drive with the latest image for *Kubuntu, with gparted* and DDRescue-GUI added.". …



Phishfry wrote: 



> … not a task for newbies.
> 
> gparted LiveCD supports UFS but not grow and shrink.
> 
> … no alternative but command line. …



And so on.  









						Call for Foundation-supported Project Ideas
					

Hello all,  There is a thread on the freebsd-hackers@freebsd.org mailing list seeking project ideas.  If you have ideas about projects that the Foundation could support, please leave your feedback.  -- Joe (with Foundation hat on)




					forums.freebsd.org
				




From page 6: 



> … is it too late to add an idea that was _not_ expressed (here) before the summary was published?



I assume, not too late (a handful of additions since then).


----------

